# Looking for guidance



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

We have had german shepherds before, but always as rescues. I probably should have done more research regarding puppies, but figured I knew enough about the breed to make an informed choice. Now I am having second thoughts about my ability to pick a pup. We recently got these pictures from the breeder. He is six weeks old, but to me, he looks MUCH older. I have never seen one so mature looking at just six weeks! Why do y'all think... Does he look purebred and six weeks old?? She says he woll be registered akc, but we have mo propf of it yet. Will he be a bicolor? More importantly, we have still not been able to meet him yet, but she says he is the alpha male in the pack and a ball of energy. Is that a good thing for a puppy who will be a family pet (although we are very active). Hoping I'm just doubting myself.
Please only nice comments and no ill comments about my apparent lack of knowledge


----------



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Another pic (can't seem to upload more then one at a time on my phone)


----------



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

One more


----------



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Final one


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not qualified enough to answer your questions, but he sure is cute!! Looks like a 6 week old to me. Sounds like you don't trust the breeder, and if not I'd find one you do.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks fine for six weeks. Seems to be a hale, healthy boy. 

For picking a pup, you should decide what you want in a dog, and have the breeder help you pick a pup. If you want a strong personality ball-of-energy, then that is what you should look for in a pup. If you want a more middle-of-the road, more easy-going personality, than look for that. The breeder who has been with the pups since they were born will know each pup individually waaaaayyyyyy better than you can judge them from pics and one short visit alone. 

If you like an over-the-top, confident, high-energy, pushy dog that needs a strong, confident, consistent leader who will be able to meet the dog's mental and physical needs, then this pup might be a good match for you. 

If you want something more mellow that will fit in a family structure, get along with other dogs, be eager to please, have a strong pack drive, then choose accordingly. 

All puppies are cute, but pictures won't give you the insight you want on making sure you get a puppy that matches your needs and expectations.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree, he looks like a 6 week old who's ears are up.

The breeder most likely will give you akc reg papers either when you pick the puppy up, or will send them in themselves. 

If I were you, I would have a list of your "wants and don't wants" for the breeder, such as, do you WANT a high energy dog? medium/low energy? Do you want an alpha type personality? Write down what type of dog you want to live with, give it to the breeder and if they are a good one, they can usualy peg their puppies and match them up to appropriate homes.

If your having second thoughts, maybe you should look elsewhere? 

What color are the parents?

They will determine what color the puppy will end up being, right now, most gsd's typically have alot of black on them, sables are a little different, as blacks/whites will be black/white. 

Be very clear on what you want, temperament, energy wise, and hopefully you will get exactly what you want


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Lucia, honestly I didn't copy your suggestions LOL...posting at the same time, GMTA


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, if this is a working line, based on the little info you have given, you do not want an the alpha ball of fire. imo, unless you have the time to drain the energy from this dog on a daily basis, this won't be a good match.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! Puppy is adorable and I agree looks like 6 weeks.

Have you seen this yet ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html has alot of the checklist type items we need to consider when finding a good responsible breeder.

Good luck!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

"Alpha of the pack, ball of energy" will likely not make a great family pet unless you are willing to put the TIME and TRAINING into him. I would discuss this with the breeder before accepting him. He sure is cute, but what GSD pup isn't? 

These are all generalizations. Not enough info to fully answer your question. Nor am I the expert here by a long shot. Pups are much different than grown rescues. However, you should have a good handle on some of the behavioral habits of Shepherds, good and bad.


----------

